# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  كيفية طلب العلم بالنسبة للفتاة ؟

## أم علي طويلبة علم

*كيف يمكن تلقي العلم الشرعي الحق بالنسبة للفتاة، وهل تلقي المرأة للعلم الشرعي في بيتها من خلال الاستماع لبعض الأشرطة وقراءة الكتب كافي؛ وذلك عند قلة وجود العلماء في بلادها؟*
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 الحمد لله وصلى الله وسلم على رسول الله وعلى آله وأصحابه ومن اهتدى بهداه،
 أما بعد:

فإن العلم يتلقى بطرق كثيرة، منها: تلقيه من طريق سماع الإذاعة عن نور على الدرب، وعن إذاعة القرآن، وعن المحاضرات وخطب الجمعة وخطبٍ أخرى من أهل العلم والبصيرة وأهل العقيدة الطيبة، هذه طرق لتلقي العلم للمرأة وغير المرأة، يسمع الإنسان في بيته، تسمع المرأة في بيتها، إذاعة القرآن الكريم من المملكة العربية السعودية فيها علم كثير وفيها محاضرات كثيرة، وفيها برنامج نور على الدرب الساعة التاسعة والنصف، فيه خير كثير وعلمٌ جم، وهناك طريقٌ آخر عام وهو العناية بالقرآن الكريم وهو أحسن الطرق وأعظمها وأنفعها؛ العناية بالقرآن والإكثار من تلاوته، بالتدبر والتعقل، وسؤال أهل العلم عما أشكل من طريق الهاتف، أهل العلم المعروفين بالعقيدة الطيبة والعلم والفضل وحسن السيرة، ومراجعة كتب التفسير كتفسير ابن كثير، تفسير ابن جرير، تفسير البغوي فيما أشكل، تفسير الشوكاني، الإنسان يراجع القرآن ويتدبر القرآن، وما أشكل عليه يراجع كتب التفسير، أو يسأل أهل العلم الذي يعرفهم بالعلم والبصيرة والعقيدة الطيبة، وهناك طريقٌ آخر وهو طريق حلقات العلم في المساجد، إذا كان طالب العلم يحضر حلقات العلم في المسجد، أو المرأة تحضر حلقات العلم من بعيد وتسمع في محلات مناسبة لها، تستطيع سماع كلام المعلم والمرشد في حلقات العلم، كما أنها تسمع خطبة الجمعة في المساجد التي تقام فيها الجمعة، كل هذه من طرق العلم، كذلك السؤال من طريق الهاتف كونها تسأل من طريق التلفون تسأل أهل العلم عما أشكل عليها، وتحرص على أهل العلم المعروفين بالعقيدة الطيبة والسمعة الحسنة، حتى تسألهم عما أشكل عليها، وهكذا الرجال أيضاً يسألون من طريق الهاتف من طريق التلفون عما أشكل عليهم، ويحضرون حلقات العلم عند أهل العلم في بلدهم وفي غير بلدهم ولو بالرحيل إلى بلدٍ أخرى لطلب العلم والتفقه في الدين، يقول النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم – في الحديث الصحيح: (من يرد الله به خيراً يفقه في الدين)، ويقول الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: (من سلك طريقاً يلتمس فيه علماً سهل الله له طريقاً إلى الجنة)، وكان السلف يرتحلون في طلب العلم الصحابة ومن بعدهم، من بلاد إلى بلاد لأجل طلب العلم والتفقه في الدين، ولا بد مع هذا من الإخلاص في ذلك والنية الصالحة وسؤال الله التوفيق والإعانة، فهو - سبحانه وتعالى – الموفق الهادي، فإذا صدق المؤمن والمؤمنة في طلب العلم والتفقه في الدين وأخصلوا ذلك لله، وجد واجتهد بسماع إذاعة القرآن الكريم من المملكة العربية السعودية، وما فيها من الخطب العظيمة والفوائد الكثيرة والمحاضرات، وبرنامج نور على الدرب كذلك، وسماع خطب الجمعة التي تذاع، سماع المحاضرات التي تذاع، سماع خطبة الجمعة في بلدها إذا كان الخطيب ممن يوثق بعلمه وفضله، كل هذا طريق، كل هذا طرق من طرق العلم، نسأل الله للجميع التوفيق. 






*http://www.binbaz.org.sa/mat/10439

----------


## حياتي عطاء

موضوع هام جدا لكل فتاة مسلمة تريد طلب العلم الشرعي 
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

بارك الله فيك وزادكِ علما

----------


## ربا

أجد أن طلب الفتاة للعلم أصبح الآن سهلا وميسورا ولله الحمد فبالإضافة إلى حضورها للمساجد تستطيع طلب العلم من خلال الدورات التي تقدم عن بعد كالالتحاق بالأكاديمية الإسلامية المفتوحة أو أكاديمية إمام الدعوة أو غيرها من الدورات والمحاضرات التي تبث عن طريق المنتديات والغرف الصوتية مع اعتمادها على نفسها في القراءة والاطلاع لكن الأمر يحتاج إلى همة عالية وصبر

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

بارك الله فيكم

هذا الرابط مرسل من بعض الإخوة كإضافة للموضوع

http://majles.alukah.net/t123218/

----------

